# Are these okay?



## agnesthelion (Oct 9, 2012)

I got a good deal on some artisan lettuce today at the market. It has red and green tango lettuce and oak gem lettuce. All are dark and leafy.

I can't find these on any of my bunny approved veggie lists. I'm thinking they are okay since they are dark and leafy, not white and crunchy like iceberg......but does anyone know for sure??


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 9, 2012)

I think it should be fine  Our bun's love fancy veggies...especially colored carrots.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2012)

I've used the artisan lettuce before. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 9, 2012)

I figured but just wanted to make sure.

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2012)

Just say "no" to iceberg!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 9, 2012)

yum yum! sound like soiled bunnies are going to have an excellent meal!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 9, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Just say "no" to iceberg!



Oh for sure! No iceberg here. That's whyni figured these were okay because they were a rich dark green and leafy, not hard white and crunchy


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 9, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> yum yum! sound like soiled bunnies are going to have an excellent meal!



They love it! Especially Archie. I've been moving a bit slow with veggies with him only because I'm not sure if he's ever had them but man oh man he is an eater!!! Hahaha


----------



## BunBuns Human (Oct 9, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> I got a good deal on some artisan lettuce today at the market.


Artisan lettuce??!! GEEZ!!* I* don't get artisan lettuce! The lads get all of the weeds that they can eat. Well, they hit my garden pretty hard too.


----------

